# Rotablation to LAD



## nugen68 (Oct 10, 2017)

Needing help coding a procedure for rotablation to proximal and mid LAD using a 1.5 burr?

Thanks


----------



## mdm58 (Oct 11, 2017)

That would be an atherectomy was there also a stent?


----------

